# اختبار الإيمان وفق نصيحة الأخ كريتيك..صلاتي الأولى



## مفكر حر (29 مايو 2011)

أبانا الذي في السماوات , ليتقدس اسمك , ليأت ملكوتك , لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم , و اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا , و لا تدخلنا في تجربة , لكن نجنا من الشرير.
لأن لك الملك و القوة و المجد إلى الأبد.
آمين..

آمل أن تتغير حياتي البائسة للأفضل..


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

*امين ثم امين يامفكر الرب الهنا صالح وحنان وبيستجيب واحنا كمان هنصليلك *


----------



## Critic (29 مايو 2011)

*يا ربى يسوع المس قلب ابنك مفكر حر و انعم عليه بالحرية الحقيقية وميلاد جديد ليعرفك ان الاله الحقيقى وحدك*

*وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ». (رؤ 21 : 4)*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

*مفكر اهديك هذة الاية لتكلم بها المسيح 
قال المسيح تعالوا الى ياجميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم 

قوله انت قولت يارب انك تريح المتعبين وانا متعب فهل ممكن ان تحقق وعدك معى انك تريح المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وهو امين يستجيب ولا ينكر نفسه ولا وعوده الامينة 

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 مايو 2011)

*بسرعة كدا؟؟؟*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 مايو 2011)

*يسوع المسيح له المجد قال:

هانذا واقف على الباب (باب قلبك) وأقرع، إن سمع أحدٌ صوتي وفتح الباب، أدخل إليه وأتعشّى معه وهو معي (رؤيا 20:3)

تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وأنا اريحكم (متى28:11)

ربنا معاك أخي مفكر ويلمس أعماق عقلك وقلبك ويغيّر حياتك. آمين
*


----------



## مفكر حر (29 مايو 2011)

أشكر كل الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام على الدعم و المساندة ...
من حقكم بنفس الوقت أن تتساءلوا : كيف صلى و هو لا يزال يطرح السؤال تلو السؤال عن المسيحية ؟
أو ربما تساءل البعض : ما الذي جاء بلاديني من خلفية مسلمة إلى منتدى مسيحي أساساً؟
و هذا حقكم..
هي الحاجة للمحبة .. هذا يختصر الكثير من الكلام .. الحاجة للشعور بوجود معين يهمه أمري و ليس جلاداً يحصي علي سيئاتي و حتى كلماتي...
أكثر من سبعة أعوام و أنا أعاني من مرض [ رهاب الساح] Agoraphobia ... تهاجمني نوبات الهلع بلا رحمة و لا شفقة كلما غادرت المنزل و أدى ذلك إلى بقائي سجين الغرفة أغلب الوقت ... و كانت النتيجة الدخول في حالة من الاكتئاب الجسيم Major depression كل فترة برغم انني أتعالج بمضادات الاكتئاب و المهدئات منذ سنين .. أدى كل ما سبق لانهيار حياتي الجامعية و الاجتماعية و الرياضية ...و لا حل حتى اللحظة .. العلاج النفسي الداعم [ السلوكي المعرفي ] حسن الوضع قليلاً لكن لا يزال هاجس الخوف من الموت يسكنني كلما خرجت ... جربت أقسى أنواع الإلتزام الديني .. ذلك النوع الذي يشعرك أن سماع أغنية لفيروز هو كبيرة من الكبائر .. او أن سيجارة تنفث معها القهر و الغضب و الاحباط هي معصية من العيار الثقيل .. ووجدت نفسي تحت وطأة جلد الذات هذه أتدهور نفسياً أكثر فأكثر .. فتحولت للاديني لكن ألوهي أي غير ملحد لكن لا أدين بدين معين... 
صليت هنا لعلي أشعر بالراحة و السكينة المفقودة  .. أعلم أنها ليست صلاة مؤمن متيقن بل صرخة غريق يتعلق بقشة ... لكن عندي إحساس بأمل ما ..


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> أشكر كل الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام على الدعم و المساندة ...
> من حقكم بنفس الوقت أن تتساءلوا : كيف صلى و هو لا يزال يطرح السؤال تلو السؤال عن المسيحية ؟
> أو ربما تساءل البعض : ما الذي جاء بلاديني من خلفية مسلمة إلى منتدى مسيحي أساساً؟
> و هذا حقكم..
> ...



*تجربتك جدا مؤثرة يامفكر ابكتنى وهزت كيانى كله 
اذا كنت انا الانسان شعرت بيك فمابالك بخالقك ؟؟؟؟
ومش بس خالقك ده مات وقام من اجلك 
عارف فى ايه بحبها جدا بفكر نفسى بيها دايما لما اشعر ان الحياة قاسية وظالمة وغير عادلة ولايوجد فيها رحمة او محبة 
الاية بتقول ,الرب هو اللى بيقولها لكل انسان "اذ صرت عزيزا فى عينى مكرما وانا قد احببتك "

الرب بيقولك وبيقول لكل انسان انت عزيز فى عينى ومكرم وانا قد احببتك 

واية تانية بتتكلم عن محبة الله القوية بحبها جدا بتقول 
المحبة قوية كالموت الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية مياه كثيرة لاتستطيع ان تطفئ المحبة والسيول لاتغمرها 

الله بيحبك يامفكر وعلشان كده هو اللى دخلك المنتدى علشان تتعرف عليه 
وانا واثقة تمام الثقة انه مش هيسيبك غير لما تعرفه معرفة حقيقية ايمانية واثقة فيه وفى محبت كأب حنان ورحيم طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة 

*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 مايو 2011)

Nice Move

بص يا مفكر ، الاسلام شوه اعمال الله فى نظرك .
انا عايزك تتعرف من جديد على ربنا ، وكأنك لسا مولود .
انت عطشان ، روح لينبوع المياة ، روح للمسيح واطلب ، و قوله انا عايز اشرب .

اقرأ العهد الجديد وتأمل .
اطلب المسيح وستجده ، المسيح الحى ، الذى انتصر على الموت يقول
*Rev 3:20  ​*​​​​​​هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. 

هو بيخبط على الباب ، افتح وقولوا تعالى .​


----------



## Critic (29 مايو 2011)

*



			هي الحاجة للمحبة ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**السيد المسيح يعلم احتياجك فهو كما يخبرنا عن نفسه (فاحص الكلى و القلوب)*

*و يشعر بضعفك و سيتحنن عليك و قد احبك حتى المنتهى لانك من خاصته*
*(أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى.)*


*اليك درر المحبة فى الكتاب :*

*1 إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاسًا يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجًا يَرِنُّ.
2 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ، وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلَسْتُ شَيْئًا.
3 وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي، وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئًا.
4 الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ، وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ،
5 وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ، وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا، وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ، وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ،
6 وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ،
7 وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
8 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا. وَأَمَّا النُّبُوَّاتُ فَسَتُبْطَلُ، وَالأَلْسِنَةُ فَسَتَنْتَهِي، وَالْعِلْمُ فَسَيُبْطَلُ.
9 لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ بَعْضَ الْعِلْمِ وَنَتَنَبَّأُ بَعْضَ التَّنَبُّؤِ.
10 وَلكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ الْكَامِلُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْطَلُ مَا هُوَ بَعْضٌ.
11 لَمَّا كُنْتُ طِفْلاً كَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ، وَكَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَفْطَنُ، وَكَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَفْتَكِرُ. وَلكِنْ لَمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً أَبْطَلْتُ مَا لِلطِّفْلِ.
12 فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ، فِي لُغْزٍ، لكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، لكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ.
13 أَمَّا الآنَ فَيَثْبُتُ: الإِيمَانُ وَالرَّجَاءُ وَالْمَحَبَّةُ، هذِهِ الثَّلاَثَةُ وَلكِنَّ أَعْظَمَهُنَّ الْمَحَبَّةُ.*

*لكن المهم ان تحيا تلك المحبة فعلا بعلاقاتك الحقيقية مع الاله الحقيقى ساكب المحبة فى القلوب*
*اصلى من اجلك اخى الغالى*


----------



## مفكر حر (29 مايو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> Nice Move
> 
> بص يا مفكر ، الاسلام شوه اعمال الله فى نظرك .
> انا عايزك تتعرف من جديد على ربنا ، وكأنك لسا مولود .
> ...




المشكلة أخي الكريم ابن الملك أن صلتي الوحيدة الحقيقية بالعالم طوال الفترة الماضية و حتى الآن هي الإنترنت , و بين صقور التطرف الديني و صقور الإلحاد ضعت ..
طرف يحاول إقناعك بأن سبب ما أنت فيه هو عدم التزامك [ حتى تتضح في ذهنك صورة الملتزم من وجهة نظرك يمكنك البحث في مواقعهم على الإنترنت ] 
يجب أن تؤمن بالولاء و البراء فتتبرأ من كل دين آخر و تبغضه , و يجب أن تكفر بالدولة المدنية و القوانين الوضعية و العقد الاجتماعي و الدساتير , و على الصعيد الشخصي يجب أن يكون لك مظهر معين و طريقة كلام معينة .. عقلية طالبانية يعني..
و طرف يحاول إقناعك بأن سبب ما أنت فيه هو إيمانك , و بما أن المشكلة نفسية يقدمون لك الطرح الفرويدي الذي يتلخص بأن كل مرض نفسي عصابي هو نتيجة صراع بين الأنا الأعلى [إيمان-أخلاق-أعراف اجتماعية] و بين الهو [رغباتك] مما ينتج كبتاً يؤدي لهذه النتيجة, و الحل من وجهة نظرهم أن تتحرر من كبتك هذا لتحيا متصالحاً مع ذاتك ,الى ان يصل فرويد في كتابه: مستقبل وهم [الوهم من وجهة نظره هو الله] بأن خوف الإنسان البدائي من الظواهر الطبيعية و من المجهول جعله يخترع فكرة الإله [دون الدخول في تعقيدات الطوطم و التابو و غيرها فلن أشتت الموضوع]...
الطرحان كانا ينهشان كياني ...كل على طريقته طبعاً...​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

*يامفكر ياعزيزى كل من الطريقين يقدمان صورة مشوهه عن الله 
فالله الحقيقى الذى نعرفه لايريدك ان تكره غيرك ولا ان تحقد ولا ان تتشدد ولا ان تقتل بأسمه ولاجله ولا ان تكره نفسك وتكره الحياه ولا ان تلبس بطريقة معينة وتتكلم بطريقة معينة كل هذا تفكير مشوه عن الله

والله ايضا فى الطريق التانى ليس وهم لانهم يعتقدون اننا نعبد الله لاننا ضعفاء اغبياء ومغيبين العقل ولذلك نحتاج لقوة اعلى منا 
وهذا ايضا ليس حقيقى ,نحن نعبد الله لاننا ابناءه لاننا اولاده لانه هو ابونا 
ومخلصنا وحبيبنا ليس لانه يريد استعبادنا وذلنا وليس لانه وهم اخترعناه بسبب ضعف عقولنا 

عندما ستتعرف على الهنا الحى الحقيقى ستعرف انه ليس ارهابى وليس وهم 

تأكد انى اشعر بهذا الصراع الذى بداخلك ,اشعر به جدا
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> الى ان يصل فرويد في كتابه: مستقبل وهم [الوهم من وجهة نظره هو الله] بأن خوف الإنسان البدائي من الظواهر الطبيعية و من المجهول جعله يخترع فكرة الإله [دون الدخول في تعقيدات الطوطم و التابو و غيرها فلن أشتت الموضوع]...
> الطرحان كانا ينهشان كياني ...كل على طريقته طبعاً...
> [/RIGHT]



*عزيزي مفكر قد تستغرب لو قلت لك أن قواعد فرويد لو طبّقناها على فرويد نفسه سنخرج بنتيجة أنه مؤمن!! وليس أي مؤمن بل مؤمن جدا!! هذا ليس كلاما في الهواء وبروباجاندا لتحويل الملحدين بعدما ماتوا الى مؤمنين لكن حقيقة توصّل لها أحد أكبر علماء النفس في العالم (ولو كنت بتتكلم انجليزي تمام قُل لي عشان أديلك الفيديو لمحاضرته عن الموضوع). أيضا عالم النفس الشهير كارل يونج Carl Jung صديق فرويد عارضه بشدة في نظرياته عن الله وهو أيضا ما يعارضه الكثير من عمالقة علم النفس. ومن خبرتي الشخصية كشخص شهد في دراسته حالات أمراض نفسية سأقول لك أن علم النفس والتحليل النفسي من دون الله فاشل.*


----------



## Critic (29 مايو 2011)

*بص يا اخ مفكر حر*
*انا بصراحة بعذر الملحدين*
*لان معظمهم بيبقى خارج من خلفية اسلامية او خلفية متزمتة اى كانت ملتها بعيدة عن المفهوم الحقيقى للعلاقة بين الله و الانسان*
*فبيتشوه لديهم صورة الله بشكل فظيع *
*و جميع المآسى التى حصلت لهم فى حياتهم كانت من تحت اسمه (المنسوب له فى الاسلام)*
*فبيكروهوا كل ما يمت له بصلة و يحاولوا يتخلصوا من هذا الوهم المفزع للابد*
*لكن عزيزى هناك اله حقيقى يختلف كليا عن تلك المفاهيم المشوهة التى عرفتها عنه*
*اطلبه بصدق و هو سيأتيك و يعرفك نفسه*


----------



## مفكر حر (29 مايو 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *عزيزي مفكر قد تستغرب لو قلت لك أن قواعد فرويد لو طبّقناها على فرويد نفسه سنخرج بنتيجة أنه مؤمن!! وليس أي مؤمن بل مؤمن جدا!! هذا ليس كلاما في الهواء وبروباجاندا لتحويل الملحدين بعدما ماتوا الى مؤمنين لكن حقيقة توصّل لها أحد أكبر علماء النفس في العالم (ولو كنت بتتكلم انجليزي تمام قُل لي عشان أديلك الفيديو لمحاضرته عن الموضوع). أيضا عالم النفس الشهير كارل يونج Carl Jung صديق فرويد عارضه بشدة في نظرياته عن الله وهو أيضا ما يعارضه الكثير من عمالقة علم النفس. ومن خبرتي الشخصية كشخص شهد في دراسته حالات أمراض نفسية سأقول لك أن علم النفس والتحليل النفسي من دون الله فاشل.*


 
اخي الكريم :
بالنسبة لسيغموند فرويد يستحيل أن يكون مؤمناً , كل كتبه تنطق بذلك صراحة و قد قرأت معظمها من موقع فورشيرد للتحميل , أتفق معك أن التحليل النفسي لم يتوقف عند فرويد بل تطور مع يونغ و لاكان , لكن جرب ان تتحاور مع أي فرويدي و قد قمت بهذا الحوار كثيراً : أقول له عندما أقرأ [ فالله خير حافظاً و هو أرحم الراحمين ] أو [ بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض و لا في السماء و هو السميع العليم] أشعر بالراحة ( على فكرة ساحاول طرح موضوع في المنتدى عن الإسلام الصوفي المختلف جذرياً عن الإسلام السلفي المنتشر هذه الأيام )..يأتي جوابه : هذه الراحة مجرد إيحاء..لا حفظ من إلهك و لا هم يحزنون..
حتى على صعيد العلاج الدوائي يحتجون بحجة قوية و هي أن الاكتئاب و رهاب الساح ناتجة عن اختلال في النواقل الدماغية [ السيروتونين و النورأدرينالين ] , و مضادات الاكتئاب تعدل هذا الخلل في دماغ المؤمن و الكافر على حد سواء ... بنفس الوقت أقول :
لو كان كلامهم صحيحاً و أنا استعملت مضادات اكتئاب من عدة أنواع إضافة للمهدئات : لماذا لم أشفى على مر هذه السنوات؟؟


----------



## مفكر حر (29 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *بص يا اخ مفكر حر*
> *انا بصراحة بعذر الملحدين*
> *لان معظمهم بيبقى خارج من خلفية اسلامية او خلفية متزمتة اى كانت ملتها بعيدة عن المفهوم الحقيقى للعلاقة بين الله و الانسان*
> *فبيتشوه لديهم صورة الله بشكل فظيع *
> ...


 
لهذا السبب  أنا هنا أخي العزيز كريتيك :flowers:


----------



## مفكر حر (29 مايو 2011)

و بما أن الحديث عن الصلاة .. هل فكرت يوماً أن تضرب ابنك أو بنتك لأنهم لم يصلوا ؟  

اقرأ عن الخلفية المتزمتة...

مروا أولادكم بالصلاة وهم أبناء سبع سنين واضربوهم عليها وهم أبناء عشر وفرقوا بينهم في المضاجع
الراوي: جد عمرو بن شعيب
خلاصة الدرجة: حسن صحيح
المحدث: الألباني
المصدر: صحيح أبي داود
الصفحة أو الرقم: 495
مروا أولادكم بالصلاة و هم أبناء سبع سنين ، و اضربوهم عليها و هم أبناء عشر سنين ، و فرقوا بينهم في المضاجع
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص
خلاصة الدرجة: حسن
المحدث: الألباني
المصدر: صحيح الجامع
الصفحة أو الرقم: 5868
علموا أولادكم الصلاة إذا بلغوا سبعا ، و اضربوهم عليها إذا بلغوا عشرا ، و فرقوا بينهم في المضاجع
الراوي: أبو هريرة
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح
المحدث: الألباني
المصدر: صحيح الجامع
الصفحة أو الرقم: 4026


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> اخي الكريم :
> بالنسبة لسيغموند فرويد يستحيل أن يكون مؤمناً , كل كتبه تنطق بذلك صراحة و قد قرأت معظمها من موقع فورشيرد للتحميل , أتفق معك أن التحليل النفسي لم يتوقف عند فرويد بل تطور مع يونغ و لاكان , لكن جرب ان تتحاور مع أي فرويدي و قد قمت بهذا الحوار كثيراً : أقول له عندما أقرأ [ فالله خير حافظاً و هو أرحم الراحمين ] أو [ بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض و لا في السماء و هو السميع العليم] أشعر بالراحة ( على فكرة ساحاول طرح موضوع في المنتدى عن الإسلام الصوفي المختلف جذرياً عن الإسلام السلفي المنتشر هذه الأيام )..يأتي جوابه : هذه الراحة مجرد إيحاء..لا حفظ من إلهك و لا هم يحزنون..
> حتى على صعيد العلاج الدوائي يحتجون بحجة قوية و هي أن الاكتئاب و رهاب الساح ناتجة عن اختلال في النواقل الدماغية [ السيروتونين و النورأدرينالين ] , و مضادات الاكتئاب تعدل هذا الخلل في دماغ المؤمن و الكافر على حد سواء ... بنفس الوقت أقول :
> لو كان كلامهم صحيحاً و أنا استعملت مضادات اكتئاب من عدة أنواع إضافة للمهدئات : لماذا لم أشفى على مر هذه السنوات؟؟



*لا، صدقني لا يستحيل. فرويد في رسائله الشخصية، بخلاف كتبه، إستعمل مصطلحات دينية صراحة مثل: "إن شاء الرب" "كان خادما حقيقيا للرب"...الخ. طبعا كلّنا نستعمل هذه المصطلحات حتّى الملحدين يستعملونها، لكن لدى فرويد لديها معنى قوي، وهو عالم النفس الذي قال أن كل زلّة لسان لها معنى خفي!

هذه المحاضرة للبروفيسور Armand Nicholi
Clinical Professor of Psychiatry at Harvard Medical School
يتكلم فيها عن هذا الموضوع:

[YOUTUBE]ub4-3GYlHTw[/YOUTUBE]​
بالنسبة للنواقل الدماغية والأدوية فكلامك صحيح فالأدوية تؤثر على المؤمن وغير المؤمن على حد سواء، كما يؤثر الطعام والمضادات الحيوية وغير ذلك أيضا على حد سواء. لكن سبب إختلال هذه النواقل أصلا وطريقة تأثير العلاج غير الدوائي غير معروفة ولم يستطع العلم الى الآن الكشف عنها بشكل واضح.

أنت شخص مثقّف وأنا جدا سعيد بالتعرف عليك وأتمنى لك كل خير وأذكرك دائما في صلواتي أخي مفكر. :flowers:*


----------



## Rosetta (29 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> أبانا الذي في السماوات , ليتقدس اسمك , ليأت ملكوتك , لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
> خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم , و اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا , و لا تدخلنا في تجربة , لكن نجنا من الشرير.
> لأن لك الملك و القوة و المجد إلى الأبد.
> آمين..
> ...



*آمين آمين آمين
ربنا يكون معك يا مفكر حر و يرشدك للطريق الصحيح 
تأكد إنه مش رح يتركك في هذه الحالة 
لأن إلهنا القدوس يريد خلاص الجميع دون إستثناء

"هأنذا واقف على الباب واقرع إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه واتعشى معه وهو معي"

إفتح له الباب ودعه يدخل حياتك 
سلام ونعمة أخي الغالي ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> أبانا الذي في السماوات , ليتقدس اسمك , ليأت ملكوتك , لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
> خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم , و اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا , و لا تدخلنا في تجربة , لكن نجنا من الشرير.
> لأن لك الملك و القوة و المجد إلى الأبد.
> آمين..
> ...



امين

ربي ومخلص نفسي من الهلاك الابدي ومن قبضه ابليس
ادعوك وانا خاطئ غير مستحق لان ارفع قلبي اليك بالصلاة
ولكن لي رجاء في محبتك العظيمه الظاهره لي علي عود الصليب
لانك من اجلي انا الخاطئ أتيت ومن أجلي أبضا قبلت الموت وهزمته
وانتصرت عليه ورفعتني من سقطتي واقمتني معاك من جديد
اعطيتني الحياة والحب الابدي بابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح
يا من علمتني الحب وكيف يكون
هانا الان من أجل تلك المحبه أتيت لاصرخ اليك
ان تلمس قلب ابنك وترشده لكل ما يريد معرفته
عرفه ذاتك واظهر له محبتك العظيمه ودعه يختبر ذاك الحب بين احضانك
ايها الاب الحنون يامن تركت عرشك من اجلنا 
ها هو الان ابنك الضال يريد ان يعود اليك ويسكن فيك وتسكن انت فيه
يريد معرفتك ومعرفه الحق ارشده لطريقك وامسك بيده
افتح عيون قلبه ليبصرك وتدخل فيه محبتك
اعمل فيه كحسب مشيئتك وصالحك 
لانك انت الراعي الصالح الامين
امين



اخي الغالي مفكر حر :
ثق كل الثقه بان الذي جبلك لن يتركك فأنت صنعه يداه
من اجلك جاء ولاجلك أيضا كان الفداء والخلاص
فهو يحبك ولن يدعك تنتظر طويل
بل سيسرع لارشدك قريباً لمعرفته 

" ولكن لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت "

فقط اطلبه من كل قلبك وسلم حياتك بين يداه
ودعه يعمل فيك ومن خلالك
ليغير حياتك للافضل


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بسرعة كدا؟؟؟*​



 اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 17 العدد 30 فَاللَّهُ *الآنَ* يَأْمُرُ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ *فِي كُلِّ مَكَان*ٍ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا مُتَغَاضِياً عَنْ أَزْمِنَةِ الْجَهْلِ.​


----------



## apostle.paul (3 يونيو 2011)

*انا فاكر اول مرة وقفت قدام المسيح كنت نفسى اكلمه ومكنتش عارف اقول ايه
وقفت كتير يجى ساعة كاملة بس كان جوايا كلام كتير نفسى اقوله 
ولما معرفتش اتكلم عيط ساعتها حسيت انه معايا حسيت انى فى حضنه وكنت حاسس بيقولى مالك مضايق ليه
انالما خرجت من الاسلام كنت متدمر نفسيا بكل معنى الكلمة ولما قريت عن يسوع كان اول مرة احس يعنى ايه اب 
كنت حاسس باليتم وانا مكنتش عارف اكلم حد 
صدقنى مش كلام شعارات المسيح احسن واحد هيحس بيك ويكفى انك تقف صامت وهو هيفحص قلبك لو حاسس بجد انك محتاج تكلمه متخليش ابليس يسرق منك اللحظة واجرى كلمه وارمى همك عليه 
*


----------



## مفكر حر (3 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انا فاكر اول مرة وقفت قدام المسيح كنت نفسى اكلمه ومكنتش عارف اقول ايه*
> *وقفت كتير يجى ساعة كاملة بس كان جوايا كلام كتير نفسى اقوله *
> *ولما معرفتش اتكلم عيط ساعتها حسيت انه معايا حسيت انى فى حضنه وكنت حاسس بيقولى مالك مضايق ليه*
> *انالما خرجت من الاسلام كنت متدمر نفسيا بكل معنى الكلمة ولما قريت عن يسوع كان اول مرة احس يعنى ايه اب *
> ...


 
أخي الفاضل شمس الحق :

و أنا أقرأ مشاركتك .. صدقاً تفاجأت .. البارحة عصراً كان هذا ما فعلته , و على الرغم من انني في موضوع آخر فتحته في قسم مخدع الصلاة حدثني الإخوة الكرام عن صلاة الأجبية , و قمت بتحميلها مقرؤة و مسموعة , لكنني شعرت أنها مرحلة متقدمة ...
ما فعلته البارحة عصراً بعد حالة التفكير المرهق انتهت بصداع لم تنفع معه أقوى المسكنات..
عتمت غرفتي ووضعت الوسادة على رأسي مغمضاً عيني و رحت أتحدث معه ..كان حديثاً طويلاً لا أدري كم استمر ..و لم أتكلف الكلام بالفصحى بل كنت أحدثه بلهجتي...
كلمته و كلمته و كلمته ... رحت أسرد مشاكلي و همومي .. أستعطفه..أطلب عونه .. ألح عليه بشدة .. كانت الجملة الوحيدة الفصيحة التي قلتها : انا متعب و حملي ثقيل..أرحني..أرحني..
نمت بعدها تحت وطأة الإرهاق .. الغريب هو إحساسي بالتوتر ..و كأن هناك قوة تحاول منعي من إتمام هذا الحديث أو جن جنونها لأنني قمت به... لم أستطع ضبط أعصابي حتى ما يقارب  ساعة مضت بعد يوم شعرت فيه بالاغتراب عما حولي...لا أدري كيف أشرح أو أوضح...
شكراً لك أخي الفاضل..


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2011)

*القوة اللى كانت بتحاول تمنعك يامفكر هو ابليس 
ابليس عايز يبعدنا عن مخلصنا وفادينا يسوع المسيح 
بس رائع انك اتكلمت مع الرب يسوع واتأكد انه سمع 
كرر ده كتير واتكلم بلهجتك العامية الرب بيسمع القلب يا مفكر مش عايز كلمات رنانة بالفصحى علشان يستجيب 
ده انت ممكن كمان تقف قدامه من غير ما تقول ولا كلمة بس قلبك بيتكلم ويناديه ويه فى حد ذاتها صلاة وهو هيسمعها ويستجيب 
المرأة الخاطئة لما جت عن قدمى يسوع المسيح مقالتش ولا كلمة غير انها بكت قدامه واكيد قلبها كان بيبكى وهو بيسمع حتى الانين والبكاء حتى لو من غير اى كلام 
*


----------



## اليعازر (3 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> أبانا الذي في السماوات , ليتقدس اسمك , ليأت ملكوتك , لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
> خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم , و اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا , و لا تدخلنا في تجربة , لكن نجنا من الشرير.
> لأن لك الملك و القوة و المجد إلى الأبد.
> آمين..
> ...



*حتماً ستتغير، كما تغيرت حياة الكثيرين قبلك...

صدقني أخي الحبيب..إن إيمانك بيسوع المسيح مخلصاً سوف يغير حياتك بشكل جذري، وهذا ليس كلام انشاء بل كلام صادر عن تجربة ويقين..

ما أقرب ذاك اليوم الذي وقفت فيه بعض المواقف الشبيهة بمواقفك. فكلانا من خلفية اسلامية، وكلانا مرّ بمعبر الالحاد..وكلانا تعرف على يسوع المسيح " بسرعة قياسية".. لأن الوقت هو من حسابات البشر، أما الله فلا يخضع للزمن والحسابات. ..والنتيجة التي أعيشها الآن ،(رغم الصعاب) أجمل الأوقات في حضن الفادي..

استمر في صلاتك أخي الحبيب. الرب يسمعك ويستجيب.إلهنا إله حي، وفي كل يوم ستشعر بوجوده معك ودعمه لك أكثر وأكثر.

أدعوك لمشاركتي اختباري على هذا الرابط:
*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154091

*سلام المسيح معك.
*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (3 يونيو 2011)

اصبر.....سياتيك الجواب

تكلم معه دائما و بدون تكلف تكلم معه بايمان,,,,صدقني سياتيك!!


اصلي للرب من اجل ان ترى السلام و من اجل ان يريح بالك و يزيل توترك!!

انا افهم شعورك و اعرف شعور الشخص التائه الذي يبحث عن الحقيقة

لكن استمر لا تستلم....لانه قريبا الرب سيزورك!!!


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2011)

امين يارب تتدخل والمس كل القلوب المتعبة لك الشكر والمجد


----------



## مفكر حر (4 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *القوة اللى كانت بتحاول تمنعك يامفكر هو ابليس *
> *ابليس عايز يبعدنا عن مخلصنا وفادينا يسوع المسيح *
> *بس رائع انك اتكلمت مع الرب يسوع واتأكد انه سمع *
> *كرر ده كتير واتكلم بلهجتك العامية الرب بيسمع القلب يا مفكر مش عايز كلمات رنانة بالفصحى علشان يستجيب *
> ...


 
أختي الفاضلة نانسي :

كانت حالة صعبة , لكن أشعر أنني تجاوزتها .. أتوقع أن إعادة الصلاة مرة و اثنتين و عشراً ستخلصني من سيطرته علي تلك الفترة الطويلة من الزمن ..


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> أختي الفاضلة نانسي :
> 
> كانت حالة صعبة , لكن أشعر أنني تجاوزتها .. أتوقع أن إعادة الصلاة مرة و اثنتين و عشراً ستخلصني من سيطرته علي تلك الفترة الطويلة من الزمن ..



*نعم انا عارفة انها صعبة لان كلنا بنمر بحروب من ابليس عدو الخير مش انت بس 
واللى نقدر نعمله فى الحالة ديه اننا نتمسك بالرب اكتر واكتر واكتر علشان ننتصر 
*


----------

